

Show HN: FSCSwipeCell – Makes it easy to build that Inbox clone - blixt
https://github.com/47center/FSCSwipeCell

======
blixt
This is my first CocoaPods pod (I just got into iOS a few months ago) – all
feedback appreciated!

This library gives you a swipeable table view cell which unlike the others out
there just focuses on the physics of swiping and lets you deal with the views
yourself. This is useful for cases when you want the entire cell to become an
options bar, or if you want to reimplement the Google Inbox UI (which you can
see in the example project).

